# Milan: rivoluzione totale. Gazidis cambia tutto.



## admin (13 Maggio 2019)

Come riportato da Nicolò Schira della GDS, Carolina Morace non è l'unica a salutare (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-esonerata-carolina-morace-vt76389.html ). Gazidis prepara una rivoluzione a tutti i livelli: andrà via Beretta, dentro Angelo Carbone che sarà il nuovo responsabile del settore giovanile. Cambiamente anche nel marketing e fino all'agenzia che si occupa di hostess e hospitality a San Siro.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira della GDS, Carolina Morace non è l'unica a salutare (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-esonerata-carolina-morace-vt76389.html ). Gazidis prepara una rivoluzione a tutti i livelli: andrà via Beretta, dentro Angelo Carbone che sarà il nuovo responsabile del settore giovanile. Cambiamente anche nel marketing e fino all'agenzia che si occupa di hostess e hospitality a San Siro.



E c'è chi parla di permanenza di Gattuso...
Quest'estate quel che resta del milan Berlusconiano e Mirabelliano verrà spazzato via con violenza inaudita.
E a giudicare dai toni dei licenziamenti della passata dirigenza la scorsa estate, ci sarà da divertirsi e molti vedranno soddisfatta la propria voglia di "sangue"


----------



## pazzomania (13 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira della GDS, Carolina Morace non è l'unica a salutare (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-esonerata-carolina-morace-vt76389.html ). Gazidis prepara una rivoluzione a tutti i livelli: andrà via Beretta, dentro Angelo Carbone che sarà il nuovo responsabile del settore giovanile. Cambiamente anche nel marketing e fino all'agenzia che si occupa di hostess e hospitality a San Siro.



Vediamo come andrà. Tutto dipende da quanto vogliono e si potrà investire, come sempre.


----------



## Boomer (13 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira della GDS, Carolina Morace non è l'unica a salutare (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-esonerata-carolina-morace-vt76389.html ). Gazidis prepara una rivoluzione a tutti i livelli: andrà via Beretta, dentro Angelo Carbone che sarà il nuovo responsabile del settore giovanile. Cambiamente anche nel marketing e fino all'agenzia che si occupa di hostess e hospitality a San Siro.



Elliott lo fa in ogni impresa in cui investe. Speriamo abbiano scelto persone competenti.


----------



## kipstar (13 Maggio 2019)

molto o quasi tutto si capirà dall'allenatore.....


----------



## sette (13 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Elliott lo fa in ogni impresa in cui investe. Speriamo abbiano scelto persone competenti.



I fondi operano così. Certe volte, per dovere di cronaca, cacciano anche gente competente e seria pur di mettere i loro alfieri.


----------



## James45 (13 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> I fondi operano così. Certe volte, per dovere di cronaca, cacciano anche gente competente e seria pur di mettere i loro alfieri.



Per inciso, non solo i fondi: è pratica comune delle nuove proprietà agire così.
E, nel bene e nel male, è giusto.
Rimettiamoci alla finestra, va....


----------



## Aron (13 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira della GDS, Carolina Morace non è l'unica a salutare (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-esonerata-carolina-morace-vt76389.html ). Gazidis prepara una rivoluzione a tutti i livelli: andrà via Beretta, dentro Angelo Carbone che sarà il nuovo responsabile del settore giovanile. Cambiamente anche nel marketing e fino all'agenzia che si occupa di hostess e hospitality a San Siro.



Al Milan si fa sempre tutto e di tutto, tranne l'unica vera cosa che conta: prendere i campioni.


----------



## sette (13 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Al Milan si fa sempre tutto e di tutto, tranne l'unica vera cosa che conta: prendere i campioni.



niente da aggiungere


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira della GDS, Carolina Morace non è l'unica a salutare (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-esonerata-carolina-morace-vt76389.html ). Gazidis prepara una rivoluzione a tutti i livelli: andrà via Beretta, dentro Angelo Carbone che sarà il nuovo responsabile del settore giovanile. Cambiamente anche nel marketing e fino all'agenzia che si occupa di hostess e hospitality a San Siro.



sicuramente gazidis conosceva angelo carbone


----------



## sette (13 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> sicuramente gazidis conosceva angelo carbone



Angel Coal


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Maggio 2019)

cambierà anche l'arredamento al cesso, ma l'allenatore??????????


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira della GDS, Carolina Morace non è l'unica a salutare (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-esonerata-carolina-morace-vt76389.html ). Gazidis prepara una rivoluzione a tutti i livelli: andrà via Beretta, dentro Angelo Carbone che sarà il nuovo responsabile del settore giovanile. Cambiamente anche nel marketing e fino all'agenzia che si occupa di hostess e hospitality a San Siro.



Rivoluzione globale a tutti i piani, via tutto lo schifo che operava per favori ( ultimi detriti periodo Berlusconi ) . 

E questo secondo voi si fa problemi a mandare via MR Veleno ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Al Milan si fa sempre tutto e di tutto, tranne l'unica vera cosa che conta: prendere i campioni.



va beh ma che c'entra il campo con queste cose ? 

Premesso che prendere i campioni dovrebbe essere LA PRIORITA' che condivido.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Rivoluzione globale a tutti i piani, via tutto lo schifo che operava per favori ( ultimi detriti periodo Berlusconi ) .
> 
> E questo secondo voi si fa problemi a mandare via MR Veleno ?



il problema sta nei sostituti, perche se mi mandi via un raccomandato e poi me ne metti un altro stiamo sempre la, ora non so se angelo carbone sia valido o meno ma faccio fatica a pensare che sia un nome fatto da gazidis


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Maggio 2019)

Non si deve cambiare tutto per far finta di cambiare nulla, si deve cambiare ciò che non va.
Leo e Paolo non andrebbero toccati, ad esempio.
Non ci sono elementi e tempi idonei per definirli non capaci.
Gattuso invece direi che ha messo tutti (gli onesti e liberi ) d'accordo.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Rivoluzione globale a tutti i piani, via tutto lo schifo che operava per favori ( ultimi detriti periodo Berlusconi ) .
> 
> E questo secondo voi si fa problemi a mandare via MR Veleno ?





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non si deve cambiare tutto per far finta di cambiare nulla, si deve cambiare ciò che non va.
> Leo e Paolo non andrebbero toccati, ad esempio.
> Non ci sono elementi e tempi idonei per definirli non capaci.
> Gattuso invece direi che ha messo tutti (gli onesti e liberi ) d'accordo.



La speranza è quella.

Cioè che una parte sostanziosa del lavoro di Leonardo e Maldini sia quello di essere entrati in società, e, fra i vari compiti, quello di indagare, studiare e proporre cambiamenti e nuove alternative per rimettere a posto le cose da un punto di vista proprio di club, a tutti i livelli. Potrebbe spiegare la relativa poca attenzione per la prima squadra, a favore di una struttura di base più seria ed efficiente. Vedremo se effettivamente questa strategia darà frutti.

Se sarà vero, saremo stati tutti un po' poco lungimiranti ed affrettati nei giudizi. Incrociamo le dita.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira della GDS, Carolina Morace non è l'unica a salutare (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-esonerata-carolina-morace-vt76389.html ). Gazidis prepara una rivoluzione a tutti i livelli: andrà via Beretta, dentro Angelo Carbone che sarà il nuovo responsabile del settore giovanile. Cambiamente anche nel marketing e fino all'agenzia che si occupa di hostess e hospitality a San Siro.



Spero in un conflitto interiore che lo spinga ad autocacciarsi.


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira della GDS, Carolina Morace non è l'unica a salutare (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-esonerata-carolina-morace-vt76389.html ). Gazidis prepara una rivoluzione a tutti i livelli: andrà via Beretta, dentro Angelo Carbone che sarà il nuovo responsabile del settore giovanile. Cambiamente anche nel marketing e fino all'agenzia che si occupa di hostess e hospitality a San Siro.



E c'è qualcuno che ha paura Gattuso venga confermato. Figuratevi, è già esonerato. 

Questa prima stagione, cominciata in ritardo, è servita ad Elliot and friends per capire il Milan, per capire dove e come intervenire, non si è voluti entrare con un caterpillar a stagione praticamente iniziata per non rischiare di distruggere gli equilibri, buoni o cattivi che fossero, in questo senso si spiega perchè non sia stato cacciato Rino praticamente a due settimane dall'inizio del campionato.

Quest'estate cambieranno molte cose, la prossima sarà di fatto la prima stagione vera del Milan di Elliot, di Leonardo, di Gazidis, di Maldini.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira della GDS, Carolina Morace non è l'unica a salutare (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-esonerata-carolina-morace-vt76389.html ). Gazidis prepara una rivoluzione a tutti i livelli: andrà via Beretta, dentro Angelo Carbone che sarà il nuovo responsabile del settore giovanile. Cambiamente anche nel marketing e fino all'agenzia che si occupa di hostess e hospitality a San Siro.




Ho la sensazione che questo cambiare tutto sia un cambiare niente.

Vediamo se andranno a toccare anche le cose veramente importanti...


----------



## pazzomania (13 Maggio 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ho la sensazione che questo cambiare tutto sia un cambiare niente.
> 
> Vediamo se andranno a toccare anche le cose veramente importanti...



Questo alone di complottismo che ogni tanto salta fuori... un giorno però necessiterà di spiegazioni.

Tutti che parlano bene di Gattuso....si dice sia tutto manovrato ad arte.

Elliott, da alcuni commenti sembra non abbia nulla da fare che trollare noi del forum.

Io sono di mentalità aperta, ma serve qualche argomentazione in più...

Scusa se dico a te, ovviamente parlo in generale.


----------



## kekkopot (13 Maggio 2019)

Dovrebbe provare anche a cambiare AD


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira della GDS, Carolina Morace non è l'unica a salutare (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-esonerata-carolina-morace-vt76389.html ). Gazidis prepara una rivoluzione a tutti i livelli: andrà via Beretta, dentro Angelo Carbone che sarà il nuovo responsabile del settore giovanile. Cambiamente anche nel marketing e fino all'agenzia che si occupa di hostess e hospitality a San Siro.



Mi interesserebbe sapere che cambino allenatore e giocatori scarsi,piuttosto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questo alone di complottismo che ogni tanto salta fuori... un giorno però necessiterà di spiegazioni.
> 
> Tutti che parlano bene di Gattuso....si dice sia tutto manovrato ad arte.
> 
> ...



Tutti che parlano bene di Gattuso è inspiegabile, semplicemente.

Sacchi criticò Allegri dopo che vincemmo 2-0 col Barca dei fenomeni a San Siro, e noi avevamo una rosa di scappati di casa in quel momento, inferiore a questa e SICURAMENTE (rosa alla mano) non superiore. Lo criticò perché disse che praticò un calcio difensivista, e questo con un Milan di scappati di casa contro il Barca fenomenale.

Ok...

Invece poco tempo fa Sacchi disse che Gattuso, che pratica un catenaccio al cui confronto Allegri è un guardiolano doc, starebbe facendo “un grandissimo lavoro”.

Secondo l’utente “diavoloinme” è la grande capacità di Rino di farsi amare che falsa i giudizi su di lui, secondo altri c’è altro dietro, l’unica cosa sicura è che MAI, nella storia della Serie A, un allenatore godette di questa protezione mediatica. Mai. Mai.

Ricordo il 2002/2003 con Ancelotti trattato come un demente qualunque, e tanti altri casi di allenatori infinitamente migliori di Gattuso trattati infinitamente peggio.

È chiaro che qualcosa di strano c’è.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Tutti che parlano bene di Gattuso è inspiegabile, semplicemente.
> 
> Sacchi criticò Allegri dopo che vincemmo 2-0 col Barca dei fenomeni a San Siro, e noi avevamo una rosa di scappati di casa in quel momento, inferiore a questa e SICURAMENTE (rosa alla mano) non superiore. Lo criticò perché disse che praticò un calcio difensivista, e questo con un Milan di scappati di casa contro il Barca fenomenale.
> 
> ...



Certo certo, tutto plausibile.

La mia non era una considerazione su Gattuso, la mia era una considerazione sul complottismo che si legge.

Perchè dovrebbero parlare bene di Gattuso in modo cosi assillante? chi c'è dietro?

Perchè tutto ciò che fa Elliot o chi per lei, è fatto per prendere in giro noi??

Vorrei risposte. Altrimenti è complottismo new age


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo certo, tutto plausibile.
> 
> La mia non era una considerazione su Gattuso, la mia era una considerazione sul complottismo che si legge.
> 
> ...



Ripeto, non ne ho idea. Ma tu dimmi cosa potrebbe spingere a lodare Gattuso colui che critica colui che vince con una squadra di scappati di casa col Barca dei fenomeni. Perché io non me lo spiego.


----------



## MarcoG (13 Maggio 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ho la sensazione che questo cambiare tutto sia un cambiare niente.
> 
> Vediamo se andranno a toccare anche le cose veramente importanti...



Ma in realtà non ho capito cosa dovrebbe cambiare. Prendi un allenatore, qualche giocatore e vai avanti. Non mi sembra si sia davanti a problemi più seri per ora.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo certo, tutto plausibile.
> 
> La mia non era una considerazione su Gattuso, la mia era una considerazione sul complottismo che si legge.
> 
> ...



Io penso che nessuno abbia mai parlato di prenderci in giro. Dove lo hai letto? Su Gattuso ti faccio una domanda. È normale che su spalletti nessuno stia dicendo A? Nessuno che dice che non è giusto cacciarlo dopo che ha riportato l'Inter in Champions e quest'anno sembrerebbe pure? Nonostante il caso Icardi, perisic che voleva andare via ecc ecc. Eppure nessuno si scandalizza e nessuno dice che andrebbe confermato. Come mai? Semplicemente Gattuso ha tanti amici, e com'è normale che sia lo difendono.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io penso che nessuno abbia mai parlato di prenderci in giro. Dove lo hai letto? Su Gattuso ti faccio una domanda. È normale che su spalletti nessuno stia dicendo A? Nessuno che dice che non è giusto cacciarlo dopo che ha riportato l'Inter in Champions e quest'anno sembrerebbe pure? Nonostante il caso Icardi, perisic che voleva andare via ecc ecc. Eppure nessuno si scandalizza e nessuno dice che andrebbe confermato. Come mai? Semplicemente Gattuso ha tanti amici, e com'è normale che sia lo difendono.



Non portarla su Gattuso, non me ne frega nulla.

Voglio solo capire, perchè ogni tanto si buttano li battute che sottointendano ci sia qualcosa dietro...

Su Elliot ne ho lette 14 trilioni.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, non ne ho idea. Ma tu dimmi cosa potrebbe spingere a lodare Gattuso colui che critica colui che vince con una squadra di scappati di casa col Barca dei fenomeni. Perché io non me lo spiego.



Non lo so, magari sono sinceri, sbagliando, ma sinceri.

Comunque a me interessa capire più le battute che spesso leggo su Elliott.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non portarla su Gattuso, non me ne frega nulla.
> 
> Voglio solo capire, perchè ogni tanto si buttano li battute che sottointendano ci sia qualcosa dietro...
> 
> Su Elliot ne ho lette 14 trilioni.



Su Elliott non ha importanza anche perché spiegarlo non avrebbe senso, visto i precedenti con i cinefake. Concentrati invece su Gattuso. Attendo risposta.


----------



## MarcoG (13 Maggio 2019)

Ragazzi si parla di Rino non per un piano diabolico ma perché tutti i commentatori televisivi sono amici suoi calciatori, ed anche le fonti di molti giornalisti lo sono. Rino è ben voluto da tutti, se si può si parla bene di un amico.
Di Spalletti non si parla perché, secondo me, quei 28 milioni che prende di stipendio sono una discreta tutela sulla sua permanenza nella panchina dei cugini.

Ora, non voglio dire. Ma un paio di giorni fa, calciomercato punto com (non so come fare a scriverlo senza linkarlo) e sportmediaset davano Conte alla juve come fatto... sky dava allegri confermato. Il giorno dopo tutti lo danno all'Inter. 
Qui non sa niente nessuno. Si parla di Sarri e Mourinho alla Roma... avanti gente, è una roulette prima di fondamento.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lo so, magari sono sinceri, sbagliando, ma sinceri.
> 
> Comunque a me interessa capire più le battute che spesso leggo su Elliott.



Se sono sinceri siamo di fronte a qualcosa di doppiamente inspiegabile. Perché ripeto, un tale paraculamento NON HA PRECEDENTI NELLA STORIA DEL CALCIO ITALIANO, letteralmente.

Su Elliot è normale ci sia nervosismo, sentir parlare di rinnovo a Gattuso e mercato a pane e acqua capisci che non è molto allettante mentre l’Inda prende Conte e farà un mercato importante. Vedere sia Juve che Inda tornare grandi con noi a fare i casciavit a metà classifica è roba da trapianto di fegato.

E c’è anche chi pensa che colui che ci ha rovinato, smantellando la squadra senza reinvestire e rendendoci ciò che siamo ora, cioè il nano, sia dietro Elliot. Io spero abbiano torto.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Maggio 2019)

Spero che rimettano i quadri di Silvio e dei grandi successi a Milanello... Giusto per respirare di nuovo quell' aria fresca e vittoriosa del passato glorioso.

Poi una bella mano di bianco e via....
E altronde pure il cinese, l ha data una bella rinfrescata a Milanello.


----------



## Casnop (14 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira della GDS, Carolina Morace non è l'unica a salutare (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-esonerata-carolina-morace-vt76389.html ). Gazidis prepara una rivoluzione a tutti i livelli: andrà via Beretta, dentro Angelo Carbone che sarà il nuovo responsabile del settore giovanile. Cambiamente anche nel marketing e fino all'agenzia che si occupa di hostess e hospitality a San Siro.


Solito metodo di Elliott nelle migliaia di imprese che partecipano nei quatrro angoli del globo: entrano, si guardano attorno, osservano il contesto in cui si muovono, leggono documenti di interesse, poi entrano in azione, e cominciano a cadere le teste, una dopo l'altra, ad ogni livello. Se devono mettere denaro, vogliono farlo con i propri uomini e secondo il loro punto di vista. Lo fanno in soggetti con partecipazioni azionarie da percentuali da prefisso telefonico, e di cui non hanno il controllo, figurarsi in una società di cui detengono il 99,93 per cento del capitale. Prepariamoci, non possiamo fare altro. La nostra testa dovrebbe rimanere sul collo (si spera).


----------



## __king george__ (14 Maggio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Solito metodo di Elliott nelle migliaia di imprese che partecipano nei quatrro angoli del globo: entrano, si guardano attorno, osservano il contesto in cui si muovono, leggono documenti di interesse, poi entrano in azione, e cominciano a cadere le teste, una dopo l'altra, ad ogni livello. Se devono mettere denaro, vogliono farlo con i propri uomini e secondo il loro punto di vista. Lo fanno in soggetti con partecipazioni azionarie da percentuali da prefisso telefonico, e di cui non hanno il controllo, figurarsi in una società di cui detengono il 99,93 per cento del capitale. Prepariamoci, non possiamo fare altro. La nostra testa dovrebbe rimanere sul collo (si spera).



possibile che l'unica testa a non cadere sia proprio quella che tutti (quasi) ci aspettiamo? ti do un indizio: ha la barba ed è calabrese….

ma che è una maledizione?!


----------

